

How a chameleon changes colour revealed - techbubble
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/mar/10/scientists-find-out-how-chameleon-changes-colour

======
mcmancini
This mechanism could be a nifty low-power basis for a color display
technology, kind of like a colloidal version of Mirasol.

------
Nogwater
Here's a great Veritasium video on this topic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQggDnScsvI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQggDnScsvI)

